# Best place to get epiphytic plants



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi All, Trying to avoid vendor feedback here so I'll be careful.

Are there other good places to buy epiphytes? I'm especially interested in ferns and some types of vining peperomia (I LOVE that Costa Rican one on the BJ website).

I have a few coming from eBay but it's not really what I was looking for.

Feel free to PM if posting isn't appropriate.

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out the sponsors page!
Dendroboard.com - Sponsors

Rather than risk leaving feedback I will just tell you that I'v purchased epiphytes and other plants from several sponsors of this site and have always been satisfied.

You can also check the classifieds - there are some folks on here with some excellent knowledge of plants that also sell them.

Good luck!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Pm Harry and Antone, They usually have cool plants they can cut that aren't listed for sale.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

wmstewart66 said:


> Hi All, Trying to avoid vendor feedback here so I'll be careful.
> 
> Are there other good places to buy epiphytes? I'm especially interested in ferns and some types of vining peperomia (I LOVE that Costa Rican one on the BJ website).
> 
> ...


I'll try to avoid any persuasiveness. 

I agree with the other comments, but I have one to add.

Charles Alford (Rareferns) has a vast selection of ferns, mostly epiphytic, and many of them are miniatures suitable for the terrarium. I don't think he carries peps though. Anyway, he only makes a sale list a few times a year and just made the latest one. If you want to know more (anyone) shoot me a PM. 

Mike


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

The absolute best place would be from other dart frog folks. There seems to be a pretty good concentration in your area. People with lots of tanks usually have some very interesting things and don't mind selling a few cuttings now and then.
I thought I saw a posting for a get together in your general area.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

phender said:


> There seems to be a pretty good concentration in your area. I thought I saw a posting for a get together in your general area.


HAHA! I didn't even NOTICE that! I'm only like an hour away (at work any how). 

Join our MADS group and join in on the next meeting - there were TONS of plants at the last one.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/mid-atlantic-dendrobatid-society-mads.html

I have some epiphytic ferns and creeping ficus.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

And I would be humble enough to suggest joshsfrogs.com. If you don't see what you want, give me a PM, I'll might have it anyway.


Rob


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm certainly going to join the MADS group.

A funny thing happened to me when I got my first frogs last month - I found I enjoy the plants (especially rarer ones) just as much as the frogs. In fact, I set up a spare exo just to keep plants going until I decide what to do with them.

I have a lot of cool tillandsias and a few extra Broms I received from Antone that just wouldn't fit into my viv. I never really gave it much thought that people may want to trade cuttings, etc... for my extra stuff. 

I did bite the bullet and order about $60 worth of cuttings from BJ. They had stuff there that I just could not find anywhere else (as well as hosting a site I find very informative - I've been using the gallery photos of Costa Rica and Panama as reference photos). I also ordered some Microsorum and Anthuriums from an ebay store in Puerto Rico. I've officially spent $200 more on plants than I did for my 4 Azureus frogs. I would have never predicted that!

I just love those creeping epiphytic plants - they are just so subtle and beautiful. The ones I have coming from BJ are Rhipsalis, Microgramma and a few Peperomia sp. 

I'm still looking for Cissus Amazonica if anyone has any, lol.

Bill


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

be careful, they can be very addicting


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Since it is usually best to plant sparsely and let the viv grow in, even small cuttings can do the trick. The key is to find healthy plants and understand how to transition them to the viv.

Besides frog poop is like crack cocaine to most viv plants if they are given enough light/water.

Bill


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

elmoisfive said:


> Since it is usually best to plant sparsely and let the viv grow in, even small cuttings can do the trick. The key is to find healthy plants and understand how to transition them to the viv.
> 
> *Besides frog poop is like crack cocaine to most viv plants if they are given enough light/water.
> *
> Bill


Bwuahaha! I may need to "borrow" that for something...


----------

